# Anyone has laser eye surgery here



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Husband wants to have his eyes lasered anyone recommend anywhere ?

TIA


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

philly said:


> Husband wants to have his eyes lasered anyone recommend anywhere ?
> 
> TIA


My mom did and I'll pm you the name of the dr and clinic as I don't recomend. I have heard of other places will ask for details and let you know.


----------



## benhunt (Mar 16, 2012)

Depends where you are in the world. When I lived in the States I saw Dr Tariq Qamar in Phoenix Arizona, who's absolutely amazing. Never looked back (pardon the pun)!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would highly recommend Dr. Pantelis Ellinas. A link below has his credentials and the clinic in Limassol where he does the surgery. He does have a busy office in Paphos too, but I don't believe he performs the operations here yet.

His contact details and directions to his Paphos office are: Tel: 26822414 – Go up the road leading from Paphos town towards Mesogi/Tremithousa and he’s just past the large Natiotis shop on the right hand side in a large building.

Pantheo Eye Centre - Leading Eye Centre Located in Limassol Cyprus.

Also, if you do a Google search of his name I saw there was someone talking about their experience with him too.


----------

